# Rd. 1 Game #5 Thread: Rockets @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>Game 5: 
#7 Houston Rockets (1-3) @ #2 Los Angeles Lakers (3-1) 

Wednesday, Apr. 28
7:00 pm 
vs. Rockets 
TV: TNT 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*






































vs. 







































Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Rockets Bench:
Mark Jackson
Maurice Taylor 
Mike Wilks
Clarence Weatherspoon
Scott Padgett
Eric Piatkowski
Bostjan Nachbar 
Adrian Griffin 

Playoff Forum Series Thread

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers Use The Home Crowd as the 6th man and win by 7 

:wordyo:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets win by 41 and send the series back to Houston. :gopray:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Rockets win by 41 and send the series back to Houston. :gopray:


:naughty:

This is the end of the road for the Rockets unless Kobe isn't able to play.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Francis goes for 40, Mobley actually hits a wide open shot, and No turnover for the Rockets. :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Kobe plays, Lakers win. If not, who the heck knows.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Lakers win big time.

Van Gumby is fired.

Rockets move back to San Diego.

A classic ending for Houston.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i expect kobe and shaq to have big games seeing how they played weak last game and i expect malone to get about 17-20 points......


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Lakers win big time.
> 
> Van Gumby is fired.
> ...


:laugh: And give the Comets sole ownership of the Toyota Center...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> If Kobe plays, Lakers win. If not, who the heck knows???


:idea: I know. *Houston*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I want to see Payton and Malone having good games. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Slava Medvedenko, who has not played since straining his Achilles' tendon in Game 2, said he has experienced improvement.
> 
> Jackson said Medvedenko was "hopeful" he would play today.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...733.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I will accept nothing less than a blow out victory, as a message needs to be shown/sent to the Spurs that this Laker team is ready to play against them.:yes: 

Glad to see some of you guys really putting yourself out there by picking "who the heck knows" for this game. Close out game in LA with 2 full days of rest, with SHAQ, with Malone & GP, and Phil Jackson as the coach, and you think that much of your team to not pick them to win.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

:grinning:


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> Glad to see some of you guys really putting yourself out there by picking "who the heck knows" for this game.


Sorry, but from what I have seen in the last 6 (going back to the regular season) games, the Lakers have looked below average on the offensive end to relaxed on the defensive end. No matter who they are playing, Phil has not even coached all that well either. So I agree that the Lakers, if they win, it will be a very close game.

Now, I am a big Laker fan, but my eyes can't lie to me. I just hope they get up for SA when that series begins because SA wont go thru scoring droughts like Houston has.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :idea: I know. *Houston*


I was referring to the still dubious nature of Kobe's appearance in Game 5 obviously. Hopefully you're just being a smartass. 



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Glad to see some of you guys really putting yourself out there by picking "who the heck knows" for this game. Close out game in LA with 2 full days of rest, with SHAQ, with Malone & GP, and Phil Jackson as the coach, and you think that much of your team to not pick them to win.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Hey, it's better than being the butt of jokes after predicting the Rockets in 6. 

:laugh: ^ 100


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> I was referring to the still dubious nature of Kobe's appearance in Game 5 obviously. Hopefully you're just being a smartass.


I know man, Kobe shows up, Lakers win, Kobe doesn't show up (but Diezel beats yao on every aspect of the game), Lakers still win. 

 

PeAcE


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I want to see Payton and Malone having good games. :yes:


I would like to say that specially GP. We will need him playing well if we pass to the next level. The Glove can produce much more. :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe Even Looks Tired


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

98-74 lakers. francis has 9 turnovers and only 12 points. yao gets shut down by shaq. lets go lakers vs spurs series!! cant wait


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Kobe is there tonite for the game


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers getting screwed by the refs early. One horrible call, and another awful non-call. Kobe just butchered.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

great great blocks by shaq on yao.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Most Important 12 Minutes of the Season Coming Up


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

TO THE SECOND ROUND AND BEYOND 

:vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:

NANANANA HEY HEY :wave:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

'Bout time Phil woke up and started Devean, 4 steals tonight!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

'Bout time Phil woke up and decided to play Brian :laugh:

Anyways, nice win but let's go take on the Spurs now!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Soak Up the Moment People, Cause it Dont Mean **** tomorrow


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Soak Up the Moment People, Cause it Dont Mean **** tomorrow


Ya think


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just Bringing Things Back To Reality


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOO WOO!

Nah nah nah nah! Nah nah nah nah! Hey hey hey hey! Gooooood! BYYYYYYYEEEEEE!!!!!

This calls for bananas!

:vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: 

P.S. I correctly predicted this series to be won by the Lakers in 5 games in the correct order.

The next series will be...I mean, my prediction is...

Game 1: Lakers
Game 2: Spurs
Game 3: Lakers
Game 4: Lakers
Game 5: Spurs
Game 6: Lakers

That's all folks!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Now, it's time to put our thoughts on the mighty Spurs. :yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job. :banana:

I thought when Mobely shot 4/4 FGs in the first qtr, it was going to be long game but Kobe came with fire in his eyes. He appeared to be tired but it didn't effect his game.

Boy, George with 4 steals. I'm glad Phil started him at SF. When we played in the beginning of the season, George played good. I hope, he comes up big against SPURS.

This is going to be one of the best series. SPURS never met LAKERS to defend their title while LAKERS met three times, and won the series twice.

BRING ON THE SPURS!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This might have been a good series if the Rockets weren't a one-half team. They are a team that is pretty much built for the playoffs (Physical tough defenders, experienced players, experienced coach), but they didn't figure out how to finish the games, with the exception of that one game. 



It was interesting that Shaq had a quiet series. Kobe got all of the hype and acclaim (Deservedly so, as opposed to Shaq), and we all know Shaq doesn't like that. 



With that said, I wonder if Shaq will play a bigger role in the Spurs series. I remember Kobe threw up tons of shots in the last playoffs, and with the additions of Malone and Payton, it will be interesting to see how many touches Shaq will get.


----------

